# Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Auto Finesse Crystal glass Cleaner - Glass Cleaner

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Crystal Glass Cleaner is a fast acting non-smear solution, which will easily remove dirt and film from all glass, leaving a crystal clear finish.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2001 silver VW polo, outer window only.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Here is a picture of the sample as I received it.










First thing I did was to decant it into a suitable small spray bottle. Once done I proceeded to the test bed for this review. A quick picture of the dirt present on the window:










A few dirt marks, and a consistent film of dust/pollen present on the glass. The product was then liberally sprayed onto the window:










I then followed the instructions found on the Auto Finesse website (which conveniently is the method I use for cleaning glass anyway ), and used two cloths to clean the glass; The first cloth is used to agitate the cleaner and remove the majority of the glass cleaner.

I then left the cleaner for a minute or two to flash off the excess (I found this glass cleaner to flash/evaporate fairly quickly). I then used a second clean dry cloth to buff up the glass to a high shine, leaving this:



















Fairly easy to see the finish achieved, I was impressed with how fast the product cut through the grime, and thought the shine achieved from the finial buff was also impressive, as can be seen from the pictures above.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

In summary, I found AF Crystal glass cleaner to be an extremely effective cleaning product, it removed all surface film and dust in one pass, with no streaking. Although the price is at the higher range of comparative retail glass cleaners at £9.95 per 500ml. It provides good effective cleaning and does go a long way, thus providing good value for money.

Thank you goes to James B at Auto Finesse for supplying this product for reviewing. (www.autofinesse.co.uk)

Thanks For Reading :thumb:


----------

